# Sally Bercow - Speaker's Wife - Hunting Act 2004



## Judgemental (12 November 2010)

I concluded that there was little more to be said, now that we are told nothing will come before the House of Commons until 2012 at the earliest, concerning the Hunting Act 2004. Even then I don't have much faith. As a result I had rather given up and blown home!

So instead of drawing the coverts of this forum, I was viewing, Have I Got News For You and one of the contestants, with Ian Hislop was Sally Bercow, the wife of The Speaker of the House of Commons.

Who informed the audience that her OH was no longer a Tory but Impartial. 

"How impartial" asked Hislop, "bearing in mind you are his wife". Sally's reply was interesting, very interesting. The sort of interest when you happen to wind Charlie.

However when it comes to the 2004 Hunting Act, one does have to wonder where we all stand - impartially.

Sally Bercow is clearly a Labour activist, indeed is a paid up member of the Labour Party - stood as a Labour Councillor in London and may have been successful for all I know, or care, for that matter.

Furthermore she seems to have upset the applecart concerning this MP (can't remember his name) who appears to have been stripped by an Electoral Court of being an MP and because of Sally's remarks the Speaker is embarrassed - that's how they like to put these things. We might be somewhat more colourful, when &#8230;. hits the fan legally in the workings of the House of Commons.  

However this lady and Sally Bercow is fairly good looking, very nice teeth, I would guess would ride at 10 stone. Let's face it, the first thing one does with a new potential horse is look at it's teeth. Same with people. I thought to myself, Patey Hat, Blue Coat, White Breeches, Non-Dressage Boots and Spurs - of course! Well mounted on a nice lady's ride, a part thoroughbred dark bay - she would grace with considerable elegance, any pack of hounds.  

I thought, now I wonder where her sentiments lie where hunting is concerned? Or is that a damn fool question.

Does anybody know what views she has expressed, indeed do we know what views The Speaker, Mr John Bercow has expressed on the subject and how he voted in 2004?

I believe we should all pay very close attention to Sally Bercow - she has a great deal to say on a considerable number of subjects and she is the wife of The Speaker of the House of Commons, the person and place where the fate of hunting ultimately lies. 

PS The wife of The Speaker of The House of Commons on Have I Got News for You!


----------



## Dovorian (12 November 2010)

An interesting comment - odddly enough I have been known to place gentleman in 'dream team' kit and to mount them on a suitable horse! 

Can't say too much on this forum about that, you never know who is reading it, my quarry might be somebody's Husband!!


----------



## Judgemental (12 November 2010)

Dovorian said:



			An interesting comment - odddly enough I have been known to place gentleman in 'dream team' kit and to mount them on a suitable horse! 

Can't say too much on this forum about that, you never know who is reading it, my quarry might be somebody's Husband!!
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, I gather Sally Bercow likes to Twitter or Tweet, indeed she is a prolific Tweeter as she told, Have I Got News For You.

May be she should be invited to become a member of this forum?

We would all welcome her, of course we would and be delighted to debate the issues of state that her OH has to wrestle with.

So if anybody who tweets or twitters and is a member of this forum, maybe they have an entre to Sally Bercow and could extend the invitation.


----------



## perfect11s (12 November 2010)

They both stink,   are career politicians two faced  hipocrits  and the very worst kind of champagne socialists I would not trust them ...


----------



## EAST KENT (12 November 2010)

`Fraid I agree,committee members of any sort..and the Government is only a committee at the end of the day..are all suspect and never to be trusted.All and every one of them are out for their own gain and glorification.


----------



## Judgemental (12 November 2010)

Perhaps my originating post was unclear.

Whilst the opinion of those few who have posted, is clearly showing a moderate view of the dramatis personae and generally of those entrusted with running this country.

At the end of the day, *the future of hunting, your future and the way in which you all hunt*, will be decided in the chamber of the House of Commons and announced by The Speaker and at the moment it looks as if that will be Speaker Bercow.

Indeed, if there is an even division on the matter of the Hunting Act 2004, i.e. photo finish, he, Speaker Bercow has the deciding or casting vote.

Furthermore as things stand, it seems that Speaker Bercow's wife, Sally, a transparently clear Labour supporter, will have a considerable hand in the ultimate result. 

*Never in the history of this great nation of ours, has there been such a situation in the governace of the House of Commons.*

I suggest you all focus on those facts.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 November 2010)

J_M.

A good point,  though I'm not actually sure that any politician actually believes in anything.  It's more a matter of self promotion,  and telling others what they want to hear.  Right and wrong,  have no bearing upon the decisions which politicians make.  If they did,  then we wouldn't have joined with America in a string of near suicidal International fiascos,  to the great detriment of our world standing.  Another subject,  I accept,  but politicians will only be of use to us,  when the greater British public,  accept that we are right.  I'm not too sure how we go about persuading them of that.  Perhaps opening our doors and hearts,  would be a start.

I too watched Sally Bercow,  last night,  and it would be interesting to hear her published and current thoughts on hunting,  none the less?!

I've only just got the hang of e/mails,  so Face Book and Twitter,  haven't got a chance.  There must be someone on here,  who's suitably skilled,  and who could make the necessary enquiries.

Alec.


----------



## Dogstar (12 November 2010)

Speaker Bercow has always been very supportive of hunting indeed and very kind and thoughtful whenever I have spoken to him.  He has also spoken passionately at demos about another issue I care about, the Burma Campaign. One can only take as one finds and I have always been impressed by him.


----------



## Judgemental (12 November 2010)

Dogstar said:



			Speaker Bercow has always been very supportive of hunting indeed and very kind and thoughtful whenever I have spoken to him.  He has also spoken passionately at demos about another issue I care about, the Burma Campaign. One can only take as one finds and I have always been impressed by him.
		
Click to expand...

That Dogstar is most reassuring and you have in some ways helped me make an assessment of his position.

After all with his wife taking such a high public profile we, humble hunting folk can hardly ignore her presence.

Furthermore, perhaps Sally is a supporter, after all Kate Hoey is our hero and she is/was a Labour MP, somebody tell me if she still is an MP?

You will note how careful I was to suggest that Sally would look well out hunting.

Actually I really meant that, not one of my little rhetorical remarks.

So Dogstar, would I be right in thinking you are a constituent of Speaker Bercow?

Flowing from that is Sally Bercow a supporter and does she hunt, does she ride?

Finally, clearly she likes using the Internet to air her views, viz Twitter I think she would be a great asset on this forum. Perhaps you have her ear?


----------



## oakash (12 November 2010)

Reassuring news from Dogstar on the (rather dubious) Bercow the Speaker. I understand he is reviled by most of his own party. By the way, as far as I know he does not become 'partyless' when made a Speaker, just has to be impartial. But...

Are we really to believe that his wife will remain impartial? I don't know her views on hunting, but it is likely she is as described - a champagne socialist such as many MPs turn into. I know she is not an MP, but she clearly has political and financial ambitions, and living in London is going to back the 'big battalions' of the socialist establishment with whom she undoubtably mixes. Right and wrong never bothers these sort of people - my guess is she is anti, but do prove me wrong.


----------



## Dogstar (13 November 2010)

I am indeed based in the Buckingham Constituency. John Bercow is widely regarded as an excellent constituency MP. His photo has been on every page of the Bucks Herald and Buckingham and Winslow Advertiser for many years, attending every school/WI/whatever event week in week out. He replied to every letter my family ever sent most helpfully. He attended several local hunt functions and has always voted the 'right' way on the hunting issue. He has always taken the time to chat and remembers the name of everyone whom he has ever met. Of course, most local party activists hate him though as he is too 'lefty' and has a dodgy wife and because they have read bad things about him in the mail but then they probably wouldn't have attended the Burma march so I guess I am too lefty for them too - and I am an ex-Tory councillor! As for Sally, I have viewed her at an event or two but know nothing about her unfortunately...


----------



## Dogstar (13 November 2010)

PS According to Wikipedia, Kate Hoey is still an MP, currently a back bencher. She is, indeed, the dogs b*ll*cks.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 November 2010)

I have had a quick look on her Twitter feed but haven't found anything yet - will have a better look tomorrow when I have more time - based on other comments on there however I would guess at anti.

As for her husband - I knew him years ago when he went out with a friend - he was a total prat then


----------



## Judgemental (13 November 2010)

Dogstar said:



			I am indeed based in the Buckingham Constituency. John Bercow is widely regarded as an excellent constituency MP. His photo has been on every page of the Bucks Herald and Buckingham and Winslow Advertiser for many years, attending every school/WI/whatever event week in week out. He replied to every letter my family ever sent most helpfully. He attended several local hunt functions and has always voted the 'right' way on the hunting issue. He has always taken the time to chat and remembers the name of everyone whom he has ever met. Of course, most local party activists hate him though as he is too 'lefty' and has a dodgy wife and because they have read bad things about him in the mail but then they probably wouldn't have attended the Burma march so I guess I am too lefty for them too - and I am an ex-Tory councillor! As for Sally, I have viewed her at an event or two but know nothing about her unfortunately...
		
Click to expand...

Dogstar, you are a 'STAR'

I am sure many people up and down the country have wondered what the Speaker's position was on the hunting issue. We all know what his predecessor thought!

Such matters are always confined to constituency level and it is only when one is catapulted into the high profile position such as Speaker of the House of Commons and in all the circumstances, that these matters become important nationally.

I believe we have highlighted a very interesting point on this forum for our fellow hunters to have knowledge and tailor their views accordingly.

So far as Sally Bercow is concerned, clearly this is the first time we, as a nation, have experienced a Speaker with a wife who speaks her mind and very publicly.

It always seems to me that once folk find themselves as part of the Palace of Westminster, they take on a somewhat different persona.

So do we offer the Speaker's wife a day or two's hunting and offer to mount her?

Personally I am not going to judge this book by it's cover, until the lady has spoken.

After all she went to Marlborough College, which had a pack of beagles - did she hunt with them?

The question I ask, is all this left Labour supporting stuff, just a marketing ploy. Where she a Conservative as the Speakers Wife it would not attract much attention.

So Mrs Bercow, do come and tell us all about it. I think you have something to say in your own right, but also as an MP's wife and the wife of the Speaker.

No, I think I can see where you are coming from and it might be just what the system wants.


----------



## Herne (18 November 2010)

I sat in the visitors gallery in the House of Commons in one of the many debates pre-ban and watched John Bercow - who was then a Tory Shadow Minster - deliver an absolutely blistering speech in defence of hunting and against a Ban.

If there were more MPs who could speak on the matter as compellingly, confidently and competantly as he did, then we would never have even gotten into this mess.


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2010)

Herne said:



			I sat in the visitors gallery in the House of Commons in one of the many debates pre-ban and watched John Bercow - who was then a Tory Shadow Minster - deliver an absolutely blistering speech in defence of hunting and against a Ban.

If there were more MPs who could speak on the matter as compellingly, confidently and competantly as he did, then we would never have even gotten into this mess.
		
Click to expand...

Herne any take on his wife's predilections towards hunting, bearing in mind her recent appearance on Have I Got News For You. It aint going to stop there.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 November 2010)

Sally Bercow is a lovely woman, partaking in smoking cannabis, casual sex and binge drinking whilst at college, the beagles still have a pack by the way.


----------



## MissySmythe (18 November 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sally Bercow is a lovely woman, partaking in smoking cannabis, casual sex and binge drinking whilst at college, the beagles still have a pack by the way.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## BBH (18 November 2010)

Sally Bercow is viewed by the broad sheets as a liability, an embarrassment, so to have her on board would not necessarily be an advantage.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 November 2010)

No advantage at all, i wouldn't trust her one bit!!


----------



## MissySmythe (18 November 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			No advantage at all, i wouldn't trust her one bit!!
		
Click to expand...

neither would I..comes across as a self-promoting very loose cannon!


----------



## Doncella (18 November 2010)

perfect11s said:



			They both stink,   are career politicians two faced  hipocrits  and the very worst kind of champagne socialists I would not trust them ...
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sally Bercow is a lovely woman, partaking in smoking cannabis, casual sex and binge drinking whilst at college, the beagles still have a pack by the way.
		
Click to expand...

The Marlborough College Beales were amalgamated with the Palmer Milburn Beagles in 2007 now called The Palmer Marlborough Beagles.

As for Casual Sex - one is shocked - you cannot be serious. One is talking about the Speaker's Wife.

You have stiffened my resolve to delve deeper into this particular lady's pedigree.


----------



## EAST KENT (18 November 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sally Bercow is a lovely woman, partaking in smoking cannabis, casual sex and binge drinking whilst at college, the beagles still have a pack by the way.
		
Click to expand...

That`s my girl!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 November 2010)

Judgemental said:



			The Marlborough College Beales were amalgamated with the Palmer Milburn Beagles in 2007 now called The Palmer Marlborough Beagles.

As for Casual Sex - one is shocked - you cannot be serious. One is talking about the Speaker's Wife.

You have stiffened my resolve to delve deeper into this particular lady's pedigree.
		
Click to expand...

Google her, or goggle her JM, for all we know Cherie could have been at it, if she had a bag over her head- it doesn't matter who you are, if one feels like acting a slut then one will do!!


----------



## Simsar (19 November 2010)

LMAO!  Brilliant normal people, but does she do it in a traditional style??  Hunt dress and garters??


----------



## EAST KENT (19 November 2010)

Talking of which..the two hunt features in H@H this week...in the piccies were almost everyone (except for the hunt staff) in curly top dressage boots and not a garter in sight!!
Seems I too am getting sad enough to notice these faux pas myself.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 November 2010)

i doubt her being a missionary, so perhaps let the dogs out?( sorry, hounds. LOL)


----------



## Aesculus (19 January 2011)

I have resurrected this thread as despite the testosterone fuelled musings  expressed by JM concerning the Speakers wife,  he himself has lost the 'impartiality' concept and as can be seen here 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-12225569 
has now revealed that he was  was against the ban when he was a Conservative MP, but now appears to have changed his position.

Mr Bercow wrote to a constituent  on 6 January saying there was a "compelling" argument for the ban.

"The public as a whole support the legislation and consider that hunting foxes with a view to killing them is wrong in the 21st Century. I support that view," he wrote.

However there is potentially some light at the end of the tunnel as the BBC report seems to end with a call for him to be 'neutered'.


----------



## Dogstar (19 January 2011)

I was going to wait until I had received a reply from a card I sent the other day to JB before I posted again. However, as this thread has been resurrected I want to say that a hunting friend told me last Saturday that he had had a reply from JB saying he is now against hunting.  The link above appears to confirm this. Having stood up for JB many, many times over the last few years I am feeling betrayed to say the least. He used to be very supportive. I will report back when I have a personal response.


----------



## Judgemental (19 January 2011)

Having started this thread I am planning a few well chosen words in the very near future concerning the Hunting Act - Parliament - The Conservative Party and the grandees of hunting.

However it is worth commenting that I did see Simon Hart speaking in the House (the new member for Carmarthan and Pembrokeshire) when he caught the speakers eye in a recent rural debate.

Although I did note that Spearker Bercow was not sitting.


----------



## Ahunter (19 January 2011)

Hardly a change of view in the James Barrington/Richard Course mould, it just shows who wears the trousers in the Bercow household.


----------



## Judgemental (20 January 2011)

Aesculus said:



			I have resurrected this thread as despite the testosterone fuelled musings  expressed by JM concerning the Speakers wife,  he himself has lost the 'impartiality' concept and as can be seen here 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-12225569 
has now revealed that he was  was against the ban when he was a Conservative MP, but now appears to have changed his position.

Mr Bercow wrote to a constituent  on 6 January saying there was a "compelling" argument for the ban.

"The public as a whole support the legislation and consider that hunting foxes with a view to killing them is wrong in the 21st Century. I support that view," he wrote.

*However there is potentially some light at the end of the tunnel as the BBC report seems to end with a call for him to be 'neutered'.*

Click to expand...

*

From the beginning of this thread I thought there was something very suspicious about Bercow and hunting. The following report from today's Daily Mail, says it all!

Frankly we are all being taken for mugs by all these MPs*

Minister hits out at Bercow and wife over impartiality
By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 7:33 AM on 20th January 2011

A senior minister has launched an outspoken attack on Commons Speaker John Bercow and his wife.

Mr Bercow infuriated international development minister Alan Duncan by criticising the Governments political reforms and defending the ban on foxhunting. 

In a sign of the growing tension between the Speaker and the Government, Mr Duncan said Mr Bercow faced very worrying questions about his impartiality.

He also hit out at the conduct of Mr Bercows wife Sally, who has angered Tory MPs with her repeated  and often highly personal  attacks on the Government. He said this was becoming a pretty serious problem, and pointed out that she lives at taxpayers expense in the luxurious Speakers House in the Palace of Westminster. 

Wedded alliance: Commons Speaker John Bercow has come under fire for his support for the hunting ban. His wife Sally has also angered Tory MPs with her repeated attacks on the Government Long-standing conventions dictate that the Speaker must be politically neutral and avoid commenting on contentious issues. *But yesterday it emerged that Mr Bercow had written to a constituent saying there was a compelling argument for the hunting ban. He added that killing foxes was wrong.*The Speaker also criticised the Governments flagship political reforms which involve cutting the number of MPs.

He said at a Westminster event discussing parliamentary scrutiny: It may well be that MPs will have to work harder to scrutinise effectively if the balance between backbenchers and ministers is squeezed more in favour of ministers. Would that concern me? It would.

 Mr Bercow's comments represent a U-turn from his previous opposition to the ban and are likely anger the Tories who are hoping to repeal the act 
Mr Duncan told the BBCs Daily Politics Show yesterday: The top rule for any Speaker is that they are politically impartial and they stand back from expressing party political opinions of any sort.

[His comments] seem seriously to conflict with the essential rule of the Speakers life [which] is that he should be above party politics and I think thats very worrying.

Lady Boothroyd said Mr Bercow's refusal to wear traditional court dress harmed his authority because people did not look up to him as much as they should Mrs Bercow stunned Westminster shortly after her husbands election to the role of Speaker by giving an interview in which she admitted enjoying binge drinking and one-night stands in her youth.

But it is her political outbursts that have angered many Tories  and brought warnings that she risks breaching the impartiality of the Speakers office.
Mrs Bercow, who stood as a Labour council candidate at the last election, uses Twitter to launch almost daily attacks on Government policy. 

In 2009 she called Mr Cameron a merchant of spin. Last year she criticised William Hague for the way in which he dealt with internet rumours about his private life.

Mr Duncan, once a close friend of Mr Bercow, said: The wife of the Speaker is entitled to opinions of course. But shes living in the House and then says I have a separate life, and a lot of it is a personal attack on Conservative politicians. Thats quite different from saying I want to stand as a Labour candidate in a local council. Mr Bercows office declined to comment yesterday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...its-supporting-hunting-ban.html#ixzz1BYiaEFCz


----------



## EAST KENT (20 January 2011)

Being a total cynic ..perhaps LAC or someone has got the Bercrows a glittery new kitchen or somesuch. Sorry,but they are all a dirty great pile of parrot droppings,and I believe they`ve duped the lot of us to get our votes last time.
   Parliament is basically just a Committee,and as in every committee up and down the land the members have all stomped on somebody`s head to get there.


----------



## oakash (20 January 2011)

I tend to agree with you, East Kent. It is regrettable that a Conservative MP such as Bercow  has proved himself just as duplicitous as the Labour bunch. I am beginning to believe that revolution is the only answer. Throw out this thieving bunch of MPs, of all parties. and lets have some honesty in Parliament! Come ON you bunch of twerps, you KNOW hunting is right, and you KNOW the ban was wrong, and you KNOW Sally Bercow is a sexual cow who has wheedled Bercow into changing his mind. God give us an honest bunch of politicians!


----------



## solitairex (21 January 2011)

Posted something similar to this without noticing this, obviously alot less in depth and just a general short rant. The link Aesculus posted has my uncle, Clive Preston debating in it... my claim to fame aha.


----------



## Aesculus (21 January 2011)

Huge thanks must go to your uncle for revealing what an unprincipled .... Bercow has revealed himself to be - not for the U turn specifically, as it demonstrates that he could not be allowed to be in the Speakers chair in any debate on hunting with hounds,  but for the total disregard of conventions. Perhaps therefore  neutering is an appropriate remedy?


----------

